# muzzy mx3's shooting a foot to the left



## gandertech251 (Oct 10, 2010)

well moving your rest is just gonna take your bow out of tune.. re paper tune then shoot mechanicals.. lol but u should paper tune and be ok but muzzys are notoriously bad tuning broadheads theyre tough as nails and razor sharp but dont fly right


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks man, I think I'm going to take these back and try out the G5 t3's


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

I beg to differ! Have not had a bow in my hands that I tuned shooting properly spined arrows with helical fletching that will not shoot any Muzzy into a nice, tight group! Difference in impact points can be attributed to arrow spine, shooter induced torque, bow tune and inconsistency in flight due to improper fletching(no helical) or arrow insert misalignment causing broadheads to not spin true.
If your arrows are shooting and grouping well, then you need to figure out what is affecting the impact differences.
I would suspect that since you tried moving centershot without reducing the spacing difference then you are probably shooting a drop away rest and getting some shaft contact with the rest. Try bareshaft tuning your bow and see if you can get a bareshaft to shoot straight then retry your broadhead grouping shots. Normally most setups I have seen have the nock pt too low on the bow causing rest contact and will induce a nock left kick that does not go away even though the arrow shows it is shooting flat. Barshaft tuning will show you everything you need to know with your setup and what needs to be changed. Shooting another broadhead will generally not fix the problems you are already have with your setup.


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Its because they are Muzzy's!!!


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark Land said:


> I beg to differ! Have not had a bow in my hands that I tuned shooting properly spined arrows with helical fletching that will not shoot any Muzzy into a nice, tight group! Difference in impact points can be attributed to arrow spine, shooter induced torque, bow tune and inconsistency in flight due to improper fletching(no helical) or arrow insert misalignment causing broadheads to not spin true.
> If your arrows are shooting and grouping well, then you need to figure out what is affecting the impact differences.
> I would suspect that since you tried moving centershot without reducing the spacing difference then you are probably shooting a drop away rest and getting some shaft contact with the rest. Try bareshaft tuning your bow and see if you can get a bareshaft to shoot straight then retry your broadhead grouping shots. Normally most setups I have seen have the nock pt too low on the bow causing rest contact and will induce a nock left kick that does not go away even though the arrow shows it is shooting flat. Barshaft tuning will show you everything you need to know with your setup and what needs to be changed. Shooting another broadhead will generally not fix the problems you are already have with your setup.


Thanks for your input, yeah I think I'm gonna check all these things out before I completely give up on the muzzys. I've heard nothing but good from muzzy so it must not be the broadhead.


----------



## Pick-a-Spot1 (Jul 8, 2011)

you might check your arrow/broadhead alignment. If a broadhead is misaligned with the arrow it will really shoot badly by picking up air. Spin test each arrow to make sure the ferrule is aligned perfectly with the arrow. Not all broadheads will align perfectly with all arrow shafts due to inserts, etc. Easy to do, just spin each arrow and check the shaft where it makes contact with the broadhead. If there is any wobble at all simply put that bh on another arrow. If you get all of your arrows to spin perfectly then you should have no trouble.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

gandertech251 said:


> well moving your rest is just gonna take your bow out of tune.. re paper tune then shoot mechanicals.. lol but u should paper tune and be ok but muzzys are notoriously bad tuning broadheads theyre tough as nails and razor sharp but dont fly right


My experience has been just the opposite. I've been shooting Muzzys for around 5 or 6 years now. I've used the MX3 and MX4 in the past, but shoot the standard 125 grain points now. With 5 different bows I've not yet had a problem with the flight or performance.

Making my second trip to Africa in 31 days and that's what I'll be using.


----------



## LAhunterman265 (Aug 31, 2010)

niether have I, I switched to true fire switchblades about 2 years ago from muzzys and I decided to go back to em.


----------

